# My Sig P229 transformation



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have been doing a little work on my P229.:mrgreen:

Before










After


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

From blue-collar to tuxedo in one fell swoop. Nice. :smt023


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks sharp! What was your process?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I removed the blue finish with Birchwood Caseys blue and rust remover. Then I used 180 grit polishing wheels on a Dremel tool (this took 5 wheels). Then used a spotting sandblaster at 90 psi with aluminum oxide. I then used some DuraCoat gun finish on the chamber of the barrel and drop in the $100 grips:smt089and there you have it.


----------



## TrenyPick (Feb 25, 2008)

Too much work... that's love... =]

Great work.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

That looks great! Kinda makes it your own, doesn't it? :smt023
I was planning on doing something similar with the P6/225 that i ordered, if the finish is worn too bad. I was thinking of going the electroless nickel route.

EDIT: After having a decent nights sleep,I got to wondering.....
So is your slide "in the white" steel now,or is it duracoated also?

I'll be waiting to see if you add the nickel hammer,trigger,take down & saftey levers. :watching:


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Das Good! :smt023


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

It's looking nice, very nice!!! Those Elite rosewood grips really make a difference...


----------



## sigshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

gorgeous, love the grips.


----------



## DCFresh (Jan 19, 2008)

Beautiful!:smt023


----------

